# What Monitors are you using?



## immortalgropher

I'm currently using JBL Control 2P. I'm looking to upgrade to the LSRs in the near future,
how about you all?

I'm mainly mixing through headphones though .


----------



## trifidmaster

I am using Dynaudio BM5A compact.

For comparison, checking reasons next to them I have my own "DIY Auratones" driving them with my DIY ZEN4 amp.
I also have another small speaker set (again DIY) with Visaton speakers - these are driven by DUY chip amp.


----------



## DragonMusic

I'm using ADAM P22A. Love them...
And a small set of Genelec 1028A's.

Next step would be a pair of the PMC speaker range.


----------



## bantam

I love my bm6a (originals) cant say they are dependable though. the relay on one of them went out after about a year. I like the way they translate though.


----------



## maikol

Hi,

We are using ATC SCM 150 ASL pros as mains(not a standard pair, one with a racked power amplifier, to be able to use them soffit mounted if wanted), and a pair of proac studio100's for nearfield.

Gotta say that I love those ATC's...we have them since a few monthes only, and have no regret at all so far! :hail:


----------



## bassman17

ATC's.... nice. :T

I'm a PMC guy. I have AB-1's for mains, LB-1 for center and TB-2's for surrounds. I also listen through an old beat up JVC shelf system and some Radio Shack Minimus 7's. I really wish they still made those so I could get some backup drivers. Tweeters tend to go after about 8-10 years.... :crying:

-ashley


----------



## Bill Park

I've been using Dunlavys with a Cello amp and a custom-built stepped attenuator for years, but I've retired and am building a little private music room for myself in my new home. I thought that I might put in a pair of Barefoots (the room is way too small for the Dunlavys) but I think instead I'm going to try Harveys new baby, the Trident HG-3. They aren't available yet, but by the time I get the room finished, they should be.

The monitoring chain is, to me, critical. It is the window through which we view our work. Everything is affected by any anomaly in that chain.


----------



## d.bop

.


----------



## studjo

Focals SM11 and love em!


----------



## BoogieBear

Genelec 1032 and Yamaha NS10

Fostex 6301B with the Laptop for mobile monitoring


----------



## planetnine

KRK VXT-8. I mix live music and events for video, podcast, demos, occasional commercial music releases.

>


----------



## Soundtek

I have Krk Vxt8 and Krk V12S! really awsome!:T


----------



## maikol

Bill Park said:


> I've been using Dunlavys with a Cello amp and a custom-built stepped attenuator for years.



Yummy! :heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:


Looks like many people like those KRK VXT8! How would you describe their sound?


----------



## Bill Park

I've never had them in a critical listening situation. I was not knocked out by the KRKs that I've heard in the past but they have a good following and I've nothing bad to say about them, they just don't compare to the Duns. 

There is no point in listening to and trying to keep abreast of the changes in cheaper speakers when you are working with great speakers in a great room, and I had been for a long time. Now that this has changed for me, I'm looking at options. My first thought was to grab a pair of Lipinski 707s. I've heard them with classical music and they sound fantastic. But a couple of other mastering engineers that I trust say they get clacky with rock music. Then I thought about the K&H 300, maybe with a sub. (Though if I use a sub, I prefer to use 2 and treat them as a contiguous part of the full-range L/R setup....) But most rockers say that these sound fantastic but do not have enough omph. My next thought was the Barefoot 27s and I almost bought them, but I got a little buzz about the Tridents, I checked further, and I'm in a 'wait and see' mode with them. It will likely be either those or the Barefoots, though there are two other speakers that are well thought of, but come from off-shore and have little support in the US. Both the Barefoots and the Tridents will be made here, so support should be quick and pain free.

What I require in a monitoring system: In playback, instruments do not sound like speakers, they sound like instruments being played in the listening space. As soon as I hear the conses, I'm looking for another speaker. Genelecs are a popular brand, but I can walk into a room with Gennies playing and tell you that the monitors are Genelecs. Nothing to do with my ears, it is just an obvious sound. Most anyone can usually identify an NS10 mix, too, by the over-driven bass and subsequent mud in the low mids, and the light mid-content. The NS10s don't go low enough, and have an aggressive edge that helps with definition. When you mix to that speaker as normal, then when that mix is played on a more accurate system, the flaws emerge. There are a lot of world-class engineers who mix on NS10s and a lot of us worked on them for years.. we had three pair. But there is a big misunderstanding as to how the use of the NS10 came about and what its purpose was... not important now, I just want to point out that not all of us are world class engineers, and more accurate monitors will help the rest of us to get better mixes.


----------



## maikol

Bill Park said:


> I've never had them in a critical listening situation. I was not knocked out by the KRKs that I've heard in the past but they have a good following and I've nothing bad to say about them, they just don't compare to the Duns.
> 
> There is no point in listening to and trying to keep abreast of the changes in cheaper speakers when you are working with great speakers in a great room, and I had been for a long time. Now that this has changed for me, I'm looking at options. My first thought was to grab a pair of Lipinski 707s. I've heard them with classical music and they sound fantastic. But a couple of other mastering engineers that I trust say they get clacky with rock music. Then I thought about the K&H 300, maybe with a sub. (Though if I use a sub, I prefer to use 2 and treat them as a contiguous part of the full-range L/R setup....) But most rockers say that these sound fantastic but do not have enough omph. My next thought was the Barefoot 27s and I almost bought them, but I got a little buzz about the Tridents, I checked further, and I'm in a 'wait and see' mode with them. It will likely be either those or the Barefoots, though there are two other speakers that are well thought of, but come from off-shore and have little support in the US. Both the Barefoots and the Tridents will be made here, so support should be quick and pain free.
> 
> What I require in a monitoring system: In playback, instruments do not sound like speakers, they sound like instruments being played in the listening space. As soon as I hear the conses, I'm looking for another speaker. Genelecs are a popular brand, but I can walk into a room with Gennies playing and tell you that the monitors are Genelecs. Nothing to do with my ears, it is just an obvious sound. Most anyone can usually identify an NS10 mix, too, by the over-driven bass and subsequent mud in the low mids, and the light mid-content. The NS10s don't go low enough, and have an aggressive edge that helps with definition. When you mix to that speaker as normal, then when that mix is played on a more accurate system, the flaws emerge. There are a lot of world-class engineers who mix on NS10s and a lot of us worked on them for years.. we had three pair. But there is a big misunderstanding as to how the use of the NS10 came about and what its purpose was... not important now, I just want to point out that not all of us are world class engineers, and more accurate monitors will help the rest of us to get better mixes.


I do agree with most of what you said.

I also need the speakers not to be in the way from the music to me. ATC's do this pretty well I think, with maybe less small details than the Dun's (which for mixing I find to be better).

I'm afraid nothing can do what Dunlavy's designs can do. Those things are very big, and totally disappear when they play music, you just have the band in front of you!

You could perhaps have a look at the Duntech Marquis, same designer but smaller, and it looks like they're building them again! Or maybe even their new design (not a Dunlavy design, of course. R.I.P), the DSM-15 ?


----------



## Expander

Montana Monitor´s.

Really good resolution speakers with great bass information.


----------



## BentRabbit

DragonMusic said:


> I'm using ADAM P22A. Love them...
> And a small set of Genelec 1028A's.
> 
> Next step would be a pair of the PMC speaker range.



:drool: :dumbcrazy: :bigsmile: :envy:

I have a set of Adam A7's and some pretty old and reliable NS10's

I also A/B mixdowns with a set of Edirol DA10's and some cheap desktop computer speakers, as well as some AKG K241 headphones.


----------



## Ah_london

I absolutely love the ProAc 100's, although they don't sell them in the UK anymore


----------



## tehguit

Was wondering when someone would say ns-10s 

I'm using RP6 G1s at home just not doing it for me, but i'm replacing them with NS-10s and a cheapo sub soon (i know, not a huge upgrade, but they do what they do well), i use ns-10s at the studio. Got my eye on some Event Opals for my mains though though.


----------



## fractile

I've been using ProAc Studio 100's and ordered Manley ML-10 today. I'm putting together a small microstudio. The power amp is a pair of Manley Snappers. My NS-10's are Klipsch RSX-3. I have one Rythmik F-15 sub.

I'd been headed toward customizing my own speakers, but went with something simple; and the ML-10's have some good reviews.:1eye:


----------



## Recordman

I'm rockin the Mackie MR8s and some massive JBL L40s for the bass/home system reference. And some decent auratone-esq logitech computer speakers. Does the trick for me, though my setup is horrendous and i need to change it.


----------



## notrude

ProAc studio100s SAE 2400M and Spendor SA-300 SA-500 subwoofer


----------



## cybergolio

Genelec 8040


----------



## marco_ktl

Yamaha HS50M
Adam P33A
Emes OWL


----------



## fractile

My Manley ML-10's http://www.manleylabs.com/containerpages/ml10a99.html arrived and I set them up in a test bench configuration today. The first thing to come out of them was "coherence", which is the reason I wanted these. They're a big step up from the ProAc Studio 100's I've used for a year and probably the biggest speaker to use in this small room.

I still need to do a lot more listening and the Tannoy concentric drivers are freshly re-coned so I guess they need time to run in.


----------



## mikev

JBL 4412's


----------



## maxserg

I have the JBL LSR28P and I like them. Last year I built a 5 rooms recording studio with the owner and I asked him to have a listen at the Barefoot MM27 and he bought them. The engineer made a couple of mixes on them in two songs he was so confident about the results that he pushes to the limits the bass content. At the mastering the guy said that he almost didn't touch the eq. He couldn't believ it !


----------



## Syd26147

Sennheiser 580 for the micro.
My own MTM and subs for the macro, cross referenced and compared on other ( Focal loaded ) cabs.

Syd


----------



## Bill Park

I was inches from pulling the trigger on a pair of Barefoots for my home music room, then I got wind of the Tridents. Designed by a guy I respect, raved about by one of his competitors, and having guys like Al Schmidt and Ed Cherney (among others...) giving them high praise, I decided to wait until I could hear them before making a choice. They are very affordable too. When I put in the mastering room, the Cello amps alone were $9500 each and the Dunlavys were about $7300 or so. Then I put in the surround room, so it was the mastering room times three. The Tridents or the Barefoots will be a deal, comparitively.


----------



## fractile

I'm having an enlightening experience with stacking ProAc Studio 100's on top of the Manley/Mastering Labs/Tannoy ML10's. To my ears they blend and complement each other seamlessly. I'll add powered subs in the stack. (have Rythmik F15 and Infinity SW10). A poor man's main. This is a near/midfield setup, so no prob (7 foot triangle). The boxes are paralleled on the outputs of two Manley Snapper 100W monoblocks. My gain staging is not yet calibrated, but with a -10dB input to the fixed Snappers I can listen fairly comfortably for hours.

I've been listening to some World ethnic/pop music and Western classical to gauge the accuracy for reproducing known sounds and am impressed.

I have the array ordered by frequency in a zig-zag from inside-top high to outside-bottom low.


----------



## Bill Park

fractile said:


> .... stacking ProAc Studio 100's on top of the Manley/Mastering Labs/Tannoy ML10's. .... I'll add powered subs in the stack....


Have you checked this with any measurement devices? It is very rare for such a setup to work, if the desire is accuracy.


----------



## fractile

Bill Park said:


> Have you checked this with any measurement devices? It is very rare for such a setup to work, if the desire is accuracy.


What measurements do you suggest;and what problems should I anticipate with this?

I think my perception is good for tonality and definition. I probably need more education about comb filtering and phase contention when combining boxes like this. Thanks for your interest.

Victor


----------



## fractile

fractile said:


> What measurements do you suggest;and what problems should I anticipate with this?
> 
> I think my perception is good for tonality and definition. I probably need more education about comb filtering and phase contention when combining boxes like this. Thanks for your interest.
> 
> Victor


I forgot to mention that I _am_ experiencing some ear fatigue that I never noticed before.


----------



## fractile

The emperor has no clothes!
I did some A/B/A+B testing and there is smearing in the upper mid range. That must be what the fatigue was about. Now I'm thinking I should do some in-room response measurement and only add maybe a supertweeter with a roll-off that doesn't get in the way.

There must be smearing in the other frequencies, just that that mid range is most apparent.


----------



## fractile

Actually, I started hearing the smearing after your comments got me thinking; then I tested to verify.


----------



## atomik

Tannoy precision 8 passive for me with a cambridge audio 840AV2 amplifier.

In fact I'm not a pro but this is my Hi-Fi setup and I love these monitors ! The voice are very realistic and this is a much better speaker than my monitor audio BR2 :whistling:


----------



## pdbrooks

I am a beginner, this is my first post. I use Mackie Hr824s; they solved my translation problems I had from mixing on (otherwise high-end) audiophile speakers and didn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## maikol

Hey Pdbrooks, welcome here! :wave:


----------



## ejbragg

I use a pair of Tannoy System 800a's (active version) and love them. A few years ago, I visited Sweetwater and the staff appeased me with my own room for the afternoon, with about 6 pairs of monitors in them. I quickly removed a couple of them right off the bat, but spend a lot more time on the following:

Genelec ???? (4038?) something comparable to today's 1032a But they were about $4000 / pair
Mackie HR824 - $1400 / pair
Tannoy System 800a - $3600 / pair
KRK ???? (some old model with 7" or 8" woofer) - don't remember the price

I noticed that the Mackie and the Tannoy (at least as they were positioned) had the best overall spectral responses for my ears. The Genelecs were a bit shrill. On the other hand, the Genelecs and Tannoys both had extremely tight and clear responses throughout their range. Although I liked listening to the Mackie's better than the Genelecs (especially for long hours), the Mackies did seem a bit loose & muddy on the low end, which didn't extend very far, but was a bit hyped and boxy. But for the price, the Mackie's beat out the available competition (at the time), hands down. I ended up with the Tannoys, however, as they provided the extreme tightness, had a decently extended bass response (for an 8" woofer), and just sounded easy on my ears.

I now own the Mackies as my secondary monitors.

I also use the stereo system in my vehicles, cheap boom boxes, iPods, etc. for a wide array of responses.


----------



## thebuff

Just got a pair of Focal CMS 50s, not sure if I want to upgrade to the 65s or not as I have a roughly treated small room. I've been mixing at a lot lower levels than I used to these days so I don't think the 50s will be a problem. These things sound a zillion times better than my Tannoy PBM 6.5 II's ever did. I'm hearing very subtle differences in knobs on plugins that I thought didn't do much before. I read where great mixes sound great on them and bad mixes sound real bad. I've found that to be very true about them.


----------



## sss

I just bought Focal monitors ? Could someone help me to understand its strength and weakness ? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## maikol

thebuff said:


> Just got a pair of Focal CMS 50s, not sure if I want to upgrade to the 65s or not as I have a roughly treated small room. I've been mixing at a lot lower levels than I used to these days so I don't think the 50s will be a problem. These things sound a zillion times better than my Tannoy PBM 6.5 II's ever did. I'm hearing very subtle differences in knobs on plugins that I thought didn't do much before. I read where great mixes sound great on them and bad mixes sound real bad. I've found that to be very true about them.


Hi,

Never heard those Focal monitors, sounds interesting!
Maikol


----------



## GuitarCry

I use Monitor Audio BR2 with Cambridge Audion 740A on them. More than enough for my current room.

Cheers


----------



## Sir Terrence

I have two relatively large studios, so my speaker system are justifiably very large. 

Digital studio A - 7 SCV, twin Dunlavy TSW-V tower subwoofers, Bryston 28BSST amps all around. 

Digital studio B - 7 ATC SCM-300A


----------



## menteri

I am using Quested s7 monitors. I have also got an Acoustic Energy Pro sub which I have not really used as my studio is rather small.


----------



## mrinc

Hello

Head phones. :rofl:

Keeping it real

Thanks


----------



## SiriusBlack

I use Alesis M1 Active Mk2 as my main monitors, I also have a set of Behringer Truths but I also like to use my Focusrite VRM box which is just great.


----------



## bravedave

I use focal cms50 too! they're amazing! :yikes:


----------



## Erki

Genelec 8040a an I love those


----------



## TCinGA

KRK Rokit 5's and a KRK 10s subwoofer.


----------



## phodee6

i have the KRK V8 series 2 monitors. Eight or ten years old and still smashing it, i am glad i spent the $ on these. The best part about it all the replacement driver are right cheap these days


----------



## HiFi1972

For Mixing and post work: Mackie 824s and Avantone Mixcubes (active)

Mastering and leisure listening: B&W 685s and 608 sub.


----------



## andybassman

KS Digital ADM-12. Great sounding. Some of the most realistic, transparent sounding speakers that I have heard. I side by sided them with every speaker that I could get my hands on for weeks and preferred them every test before buying.


----------



## andybassman

I recently bought new speakers. I could not get any Focal's to try but I have heard from many that they sound great. I bought fairly large near/mids and will probably buy Focal's to replace NS-10's for nearfields once I hear some.


----------



## keen

Alesis M1 Active MK2 - my first monitors. If I will find for me a lack of low end monitoring, will try to add subwoofer.


----------



## Roby69

ADAM A5X.


----------



## delta6six

I am using Dynaudio BM5A


----------



## Andrey

Adam A7


----------



## flatfinger

Alesis Monitor 1's AND just added some Aurotones !! ( Which are migghty handy really :clap


----------



## andybassman

I was not thinking. My new speakers are KS Digital ADM-10's not ADM-12's. I like them a lot.


----------



## electrocamel

Hello to you all !

I use JBL100 vintage monitors...Since I have them, my mixes sound much better!


----------



## MusicalFreq

Back for a look at what is on going here, this caught my attention so I decided to list my choices as well.
I run the JBL LSR4328P/5.1 for my main system
also a pair Mackie HR824's
a pair M-Audio Bx6's
a pair of computer speakers

I find that I am usually using just a pair of the JBL's for most of my work, We have a waiting/video/presentation room that has 7.2 surround in wall system with/2 subs that works really well to test our mixes besides the other speakers we have. Overall it works out to be a good setup with great results. 
But if I were to recommend which speakers to get it would be the JBL's, they come with software and a mike that automatically analyzes and corrects the response of each speaker relevant to the listening position, even thou we have an acoustically built room, it amazes me how the listening position can be optimized when you change it.
Check them out!!!


----------



## Alejandro Varela

Hello everybody. This is my first post. Newbie, of course.
I use three pairs of monitors:
-Dynaudio BM15A with Dynaudio BM14S Active Subwoofer
-Yamaha NS-10M
-A pair of unknown Sony home speaker. :dontknow:

Regards


----------



## sdfinley

I use Tannoy FSM dual 15's with cocentric horn, Dynaudio BM6As, Yamaha NS10s and not pictured are Pyle pro 3" paper cone full range. The plyes are my aurotones for today!


----------



## arttu

I use Genelec 8040a´s with a DIY sub.


----------



## JAMPROSOUND

I've used many monitors over the years but have always prefered my Tannoy System 600's. Many dislike them but I find that with a well tuned room and great stands/isolation from the floor, they work great. There are others I would like to have back and will add to my collection again but the 600's never let me down or surprise me in a bad way. I use them with a custom built, sealed 15" sub and the results bring repeated work time and time again.


----------



## ejbragg

Still using my Tannoy System 800A's for primary. They're very precise, yet smooth and well-balanced, with full bottom end. ...and a secondary set of Mackie HR824's. 

In reality, the Mackie's, though very different, are not quite different enough from the Tannoys for my taste, as far as spectral response. In hindsight, if I'd have done it over again, I'd have boght a different pair of secondaries, striving for a little more contrast. That being said, I still use my vehicles, boom boxes and bose clock radio to check the mixes after the fact.

Also, if I'd have been able to listen to a pair of DynAudios when I went monitor shopping, I might very well have owned a pair!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Hey, we have had some new Shacksters sign up in recent weeks who have mentioned doing studio work. Care to take a minute to tell us what monitors you use/like and why?

I am using Emotiva Pro Airmotiv 4s, near-field in a small room with software EQ (hand-tuned) to very flat. Also use AKG K701 headphones as a reference check.


----------



## mixsit

Fairly new to TheaterShack- but 30 years or so into my home recording setup.
Quite a while back I buckled down in search of the best in accuracy and fit in a mid-field I could find and 'muster. 
A good fellow over at Lynn's 3dBAudio directed me to SP Technology and I landed on the Continuum AD.

Totally happy with these as they provide both the most neutral and dynamic system I can imagine wanting or needing. It is sad unfortunately for the time being at least Bob Smith is no longer making his line of speakers (The single 8" 'Time Piece is likely the most known.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Are there any Tannoy lovers out there? Of coarse, they have been around forever, and the concentric driver design has always been intriguing/interesting, but I have never even heard any Tannoy's.

Looks like they do not even make big studio speakers anymore. Undoubtedly there are still a lot of those in service.

They are into a lot of home audio and home theater, much of which follows the dual concentric design philosophy.

And looking online at their Kingdom Royal Flagships speaker, $27,000+ each, they use a dual concentric design for their midrange/tweeter combination, but have a separate super-tweeter. Interesting. Anyone heard or seen them?

For Pro use, it looks like their main offerings right now are near field monitors. How do they sound? Are Tannoy speakers in the studio a thing of the past, or something worth watching out for?


----------



## ejbragg

If possible, I would strive very hard to find a place that sells them and set up a "listening" appointment. My experience doing this took me quite by surprise. I wound up taking home a set of monitors that I had heard very little about. Out of left field, they knocked my socks off.

That being said, the Tannoys I use (and love) are the older type, without the supertweeter. I'm not sure what drove them to this change in design, but when it happened, it was quick and sudden, and everything else in their line-up seemed to be consequently dropped. They must really believe in the new design. I admit I've never experienced their newer "flavored" monitors, myself. But you can listen to a lot of people talk about monitors and still not get what you should have without comparing them for yourself.

I'm a firm believer, also, that once you make up your mind, you should do everything you can to take excellent care of them and plan to make them last for the remaining part of your career. This is because it really takes years to learn to how to listen through a pair of monitors in confidence. To get that mix right the first time takes many, many, many hours of practice. Unless you want to go through all that again with another pair of monitors, I'd plan on making a serious and firm decision to get the best you can find now, and be determined to stick to your decision from that point on. Some new technology is bound to come out later, but once your ears really know a good pair of monitors, nothing else can replace that learned experience. Let go and move forward. Go ahead and buy the newest preamps, DAW software, whatever, but stick with those monitors whatever they be.

I suggest taking your time, choosing several of the best made monitors as suggested by others, then listen to a wide variety of music on a line-up somewhere. Even if you have to take some vacation and travel to a far away place on a special appointment, this is one of the absolute most important things - if not THE most important thing a serious mix engineer can do. They are, after all, your measuring tool for everything you do, forever afterward. And your ears are nothing like anyone else's ears. Only THEY know what they like!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thanks for the feedback. If I may ask, what model of Tannoy's do you have?


----------



## Saddle

I have the KRK Rokit 6 - G2. They are adequate, but I would love an upgrade. 

I'm a DIY kind of person. Are there any small DIY Sub's that any of you have built that would integrate with these speakers in a mixing situation? Maybe just buy the KRK 10" sub?

These have had my attention for some time...

HSU Research STF-1

Nice tight sub for a small room (10.7x11.3x8 for me)

Thanks,
Saddle


----------



## maximumav

Im using Event PS6...Love them although their low end is lacking. Also have first gen KRK Rokit 5's. I use a KRK10s to compliment the PS6's. I have two Alesis 231's to flatten aforementioned.


----------



## maximumav

Saddle said:


> I have the KRK Rokit 6 - G2. They are adequate, but I would love an upgrade.
> 
> I'm a DIY kind of person. Are there any small DIY Sub's that any of you have built that would integrate with these speakers in a mixing situation? Maybe just buy the KRK 10" sub?
> ...
> 
> Nice tight sub for a small room (10.7x11.3x8 for me)
> 
> Thanks,
> Saddle


Parts Express has quite a few kits for such a need. I can vouch for the KRK 10s, for the money if eq'd correctly, its works for me.


----------



## joebertin

JBL 4311B's. Flat and tough. They're over 30 years old, and still perform.


----------



## miwi

I've been using Focal CMS 65 in a fairly extensively treated room. The room treatment was way more important than changing monitors, but I love these Focal.

I don't use a sub, but I don't really think I'm missing much there. I also have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro headphones for when my wife doesn't want to hear my music for awhile


----------



## Matt34

Running a pair of the new JBL LSR305 monitors connected to the computer via Scareltt 2i audio interface.


----------



## AudiocRaver

There is a LOT of positive buzz about the Focal CMS 65s, a lot of pro mixing rooms are choosing them these days over very prestigious alternatives.


----------



## miwi

I spent a couple hours with a pile of my favorite CDs at Cutting Edge Audio in SF listening to monitors. My target was to get a pair of near fields for under $2k that let me hear everything that I knew was there on these CDs. In my price range, the Focal CMS 65s were by far my favorite. A close second was the Adam A8X. There are actually several decent ones at this price, so the idea is to find the ones you like. I knew I'd be listening to these for hours on end and to all genres, though mostly jazz or classical, so that probably influenced my choice. I have been entirely happy with my choice. By the way, I'm using an RME FireFace.


----------



## AudiocRaver

The "listen in your own room for 30 days without risk" approach seems hard to beat. Of course if you want to compare, you have to lay out cash for two or three models for a month. That can get expensive.


----------



## Saddle

Finally decided to try something new. I got a pair of the new JBL LSR308's. To replace my KRK Rokit 6 G2's. Should be here next week. It's going to be interesting having something new!


----------



## Saddle

Wow, for an inexpensive monitor, these are really nice. Very clear, detailed midrange. The sweet spot is wide and imaging is very good. Instrument placement in the soundstage is so easy. Both to place one by panning, and to locate. I was a bit worried about the low end. They have a rear facing port. And I have to install them within 4" of the wall at a 30 degree angle. But by using the bass control on the rear of the speaker, I adjusted them to a -2db and they sound very good. Good low frequency extension. The LF driver is more like 7 3/8" instead of 8", but I am really enjoying them. I am still in the 'break-in' stage I think. Only have a few hours on them.

Thanks
Saddle


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thanks for letting us know. Glad they are working well for you.


----------



## WKG

Focal CMS 65's in here. I am in a well treated, fair sized room and they work great.


----------



## dangerbeard

+1 Focal CMS 65s!


----------



## stiffandcold

I'm using Focal Cms 50's here. 

Love em. Now if I could only get adequate treatment for my room..ah I guess I can't know their _true_ character as long as I don't fix that.


----------



## Gusss

PMC Tb2s+, Blue Sky media desk, Ns10s


----------



## Almaric

Hi,
At home I've got cheap Behringer Truth 2031A. Although I have to say they are well worth the cost, you get a lot of speaker for such a low price. Alternatively I use Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro headphones or a hornloaded PA-System 

A good friend of mine has Mackie HR824 MKII in his studio and I like those a lot more than my Behringers. They have more SPL and quite some low end. Even "live-mixing" when my friend and his band are playing (prog. metal) is possible with only slight dynamic compression. Of course you can't make the bassdrum too loud, but it's quite astonishing what those little speakers can do. 

Marcel


----------



## Studio_F

ADAM P11A 

at home Event Tria

i got a pair of Event 20/20 passive from a Friend 
any suggestion for a good and cheap amp for the 20/20

i want to check the 20/20 against my Adam P11A

Mark


----------



## Almaric

Studio_F said:


> any suggestion for a good and cheap amp for the 20/20


Hi,
Alesis RA series oder Samson Servo will work just fine. At my home a pair of Alesis RA 500 are pushing my PA horn subs for years now without any problems. In the past I've used the Alesis with normal hifi speakers (Canton) as well and if you ask me, that sounded better, and especially more controlled (bass), than some home theater equipment worth 3 to 5 times the price.

Marcel


----------



## Studio_F

@ Marcel

Thank you for your Suggestions!

The Samson has Fans inside and i have read that they are a little bit noisy.

Has anybody used the Fame 400 or Phonic 500?

greetings
Markus


----------



## panas

i use the Genelec speakers for near feild monitoring in my studio, they are very smooth and you can adjust them due to your room acoustics


----------



## AriaSaki

I've been using Alienware 25 AW2518Hf monitor and it is one of the best monitors I've used. I'm a gamer myself and one of my friends suggested me this website: monitors for fighting games. They have pretty decent monitors with great prices. But I suggest you buy this monitor because they have a 240 Hz of refresh rate with a 24.5" display and I'm 100%sure you will not regret this.


----------



## Paradigmfreak

Paradigm Titan v2 and studio v2 nothing but love for paradigm


----------

